# 1986 Schwinn Paramount steampunked



## revbike (May 20, 2020)

I got this Waterford built 1986 Schwinn Paramount a couple of months ago and decided to do something unusual with it. I stripped the paint off down to the bare metal and then used a catalyst to cause it to rust. I then sealed it with polyurethane, polished the chrome and goldleafed the transition sections. I then cobbled together different shimano components and make this sort of steampunk creation.  I need a cool head badge for it now, what do you have?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 9, 2020)

From what I can see that looks pretty good.  I will say that I would be more inclined to try that on a Varsity than Paramount. I like the gold bands that transitions between the rust and the chrome.


----------



## Sven (Jun 10, 2020)

Very cool , neat idea


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 10, 2020)

It’s of Paramount importance!


----------

